# Hickory Smoked Onion Rings



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Smoked some more onions for onion rings this weekend... I used hickory and my drum.

I let the onion slices smoke as long as I can without letting them get too dark..



I store the smoked onions in a baggie until I'm ready to fry them



make a beer batter by mixing 
1 cup of flour
1 tsp of salt
1 tsp of baking powder
and enough beer to make a pancake like batter
(about 3/4 of a beer)
I used some Tecate for this batch.



I flour the rings before dipping them in the batter..



fry til golden...







Thanks for checking out my smoked o rings!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 1, 2009)

Have I ever asked you to marry me?  Oh that's right...everytime I see one of your smokes, I think I do.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW - Those look incredible


----------



## fire it up (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome idea for the O-rings, how well did the hickory flavor hold up after the batter and deep fry?


----------



## mossymo (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks great cowgirl, you are always thinking outside of the box !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you Dude, Fire, Scarbelly and Marty! :)

Dude, if Mrs. Dude says it's ok, then it's ok with me. lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scarbelly, thank you for the points!

Fire I've made these before. I try to get the most smokey flavor by either smoking them long and slow... a really low temperature. OR by doing the big no-no..pouring as much smoke as I can at them in a short amount of time. This time I had other things in the drum so I went with a low slow approach.
I try to smoke them without cooking them much.
Also... a light beer works best in the batter or use your favorite batter. The beer taste really comes through. (hope that makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)



Marty... it's good to see ya!! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Bet you are hauling in deer right and left. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Thank you!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 1, 2009)

cowgirl
Been chasing birds, our deer rifle opens this coming Friday; 6 tags too fill !!! Might just have to try some of those onion rings soon.....


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope you had great luck with the birds Marty. I have a feeling your aren't going to have a problem filling those 6 tags. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking forward to seeing what you do with your haul.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 1, 2009)

Om nom nom nom! Nice looking rings, you had me at beer batter.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

lol Thank you Grue!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Nov 1, 2009)

Smoked onion rings. Who would have thought....
Have you tried to cold smoke them? Just curious.
Fantastic as usual.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 1, 2009)

if there is a Mr Cowgirl he must walk around with a smile 24/7  and if he doesnt he's crazy


----------



## bbqhead (Nov 1, 2009)

great idea ,onion rings are like one of favorite eats, I never thought about smoking them. btw is my other favorite ,the best of both worlds!!! thank you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 2, 2009)

As always, a great looking View
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And points too!
But competition has arrived on the scene;




Meet my soon to be Grandkids->   Aubrey and Joey :)-






She's already a knockout and He's handy as a shirt pocket at the cooker already
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And talk about EAT, Joey gnaws a Rib like a pro and Aubrey can't get enough 'Q'. 2-1/2Y/O and ate a 6 Ribs today.,by herself(well we did pull it off for her). Joey, no problem, snatch a Rib off the plate and suddenly -'no meat'.Great technique,sauce everywhere!
Anyhow,sorry Hon, got another girlfriend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and my Boy is gonna make prettier stuff than you!   LMAO!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Check out the other post to see the rest of the "Stans" B-Day. I had a surprize of some Ribs from Alex and we did 'em and ate 'em.
Later Tater and
SMOKE HAPPY
Stan      aka      Old School

P.S. No, It's not 'MY' day yet,but we just put 'em together...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeanie, those look great...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

Andy, I've not tried them in my smokehouse yet but think I'll do that soon.
Bet they would take the smoke on even better. Thanks! 

Rick...no cowboy. I have that once bit, twice shy thing going on right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





bbqhead, thank you!  I love both of them too. O-rings and smoke... two of my favorite things. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan, I am completely jealous!!!  You new girlfriend is a knockout! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




What cute grandkids... you are blessed Stan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paul, thank you!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2009)

ever thought about a smoking cookbook........you could pull it off.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 3, 2009)

not sure how I missed this post,  those onion rings look awesome,  add another to the list of things to try.


----------



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

dangit jeanie!!! looks great... next thing smoke home made cheetos from scratch???  lol jk ron!!!


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 3, 2009)

Those look fantasitc!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2009)

Those rings do look more than awesome and do you get much smoke flavor? I know you want to throw as much cold smoke is it at them for a short amount of time. the beer batter we have down pat so this was just yet another in the very long list of great recipes you have there jeanie.


----------



## rivet (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeanie those are truly some tasty looking, perfectly made onion rings. Please share....what was that you fried them in? I like your lite beer/flavor enhancement discovery, too.


----------



## meateater (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, great idea! I wonder how Zucchini would hold up?


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet onoins rings Jeanie!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody!
chefrob, I keep hearing that. lol 
mballi, I like to smoke them for as long as I can to soak up the smoke.. It's hard to keep from cooking them when the heat is very high.


Rivet, I just used veggie oil for these...in my favorite little cast iron pot. 






Thanks friends.


----------



## alx (Nov 4, 2009)

Great looking onion rings jeanie...I would buy your book


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2009)

you really should..........see, i could write one that people in the industry would buy but that is not where the $$ is. your food appeals to the masses and that is where the big sale is. it takes unique and appealing food that everyone can do......not how to prepare a chateau or french a rack of lamb.


----------



## chefal (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jehoric (Dec 5, 2009)

Those look so amazing that I had to make them myself. Have some rings in the smoker right now :D.


----------



## walle (Dec 5, 2009)

Now how the HECK are we supposed to follow somthing like this??? !
As always - awesome job, Jeanie.  I'm trying to figure out how to set up my computer to just auto-sign you points so I don't have to go through it every time... ;o).







Tracey


----------

